# Cheap loperamide/indium UK/ online



## adamalali (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey guys,
I'm from the UK but currently live in Belgium prescription and OTC drugs are very expensive, where would be the cheapest trusted online either UK or Belgium or cheapest shops to go to in the UK


----------

